# Ride Along In England



## grant (Feb 11, 2012)

In the 90's I traveled to England to do a ride along with the English PM service. A cocky, very experienced PM I was back then, having had a few thousands of shootings, TCs, stabbing calls in my career already. I thought I was awsome. LOL  Much to my surprise and ego, English PMs and EM system were much more advanced than even the big cities of the U.S. I was taken down a few hundred notches and ended up having a great time. 

I remember one call we got to a pub. It was a pub fight with rocks. Now in the U.S., the weapon would most likely have been a gun or knife. Anyway, the guy ended up having a massive head wound and we took him to a hospital that was run by the best nurses (Nuns actually) that I had seen in my career at that time. 

It was a blast.


----------



## Steveb (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ridealong*

IT always interesting seeing first hand how EMS in other countries work. Lucky you.


----------

